# Saw Stop vs Delta - Now it's a New Year's party!



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

In response to the wonderful Saw Stop, stick in the eye threads,

Let me start by saying I am a proud owner of a 12 yr, old Delta X5 Unisaw. 
Before that, I had a Delta 10" contractor saw and a delta 9" for the jobsites.

I'm a Delta guy. 
All of my table tools are Delta except for the JET lathe and DC.

It's not about the politics, or the cost, or having to buy an extra cartridge,
or replacing the blade, or the precedent for future lawsuits, or the unions,
or the greedy patent owner, or being conservative or a liberal progressive

It's not about whether "an employee should be dragged behind a building
and shot" because he doesn't do a radical "cash for clunkers" and crush his saw 
to control future heartless business owners of cabinet shops,
and run out and buy a new Saw Stop and a box of extra cartridges.

It's not about whether it's not well made, or a bad idea of added safety, 
or that the inventor doesn't deserve full credit and compensation.

or whether some amateur woodworker (from his profile). IT white collar type, who posts bread boards, 
starts a thread he admits in his opening statement is a sore spot (and should be in the coffee lounge)
asking our professional opinion without doing his own research,

and then BLOCKS THE PEOPLE HE DOESN'T AGREE WITH so they can't reply to some high falootin'
lawyer wanna be calling anyone who doesn't own a Saw Stop stupid…. and should be shot….. really?

No folks… that's not it.

*IT'S THE COLOR.*

Black - why black? Who's brilliant designer disaster idea was that?
Everyone knows black shows dust!

Delta Gray - Now, that's a manly color….like a Navy aircraft carrier.

and what about that name? Saw Stop? what tha heck! It even sounds progressive!

STOP!.... Don't pass go until I say so!

Shouldn't it be Saw Go? or how about Saw Safe? or … DELTA SUCKS! Ha!

Delta Unisaw - Now, there's a name. 
Say it - Youooooooo ni sawwww. Smooth, Zen like…..

I am one with my saw, 
we are one and the same, 
my saw will not hurt me, 
my saw is my friend. 
Ommmmmmmm…...

yea…...cool, man.

jk

side note: just finished refurbishing these planes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice tools


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I prefer Bartolini P Bass pickups to the original Fender P Bass pickups. The Bart onboard preamp is also a good option but not for all.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*DeWalt*....
It's good to bleed yellow!!!
;^)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Not gettin' into this one.
Bill


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Meh, who cares about the TS debate. Let's see some more pics and get some info on the wonderful hand tools I see in the background.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not a lawyer, but I ran over one in a Holiday Inn parking lot once.
You're playing with fire on this one - might wanna go undercover for a bit until it dies down. A bunch of the list will ban you for even considering such a disparaging remark against the color and name of their favorite saw. Others will be emailing their cult leader to ask if they can lobby your local politician to mandate that all saws be painted black because you must be seriously stupid for even thinking that black is not the best color for a tool of this caliber. And if OSHA hears you talk like that they will come down to that little 8×12 hobby shed out behind the laundry room and shut your a$$ down.

But seriously, I always feel sad when I hear someone blocked someone else. I get this mental image of a little pre-schooler sitting in front of a playschool computer and he's crying "Mommy I said I like turtles and this mean man in the internet said turtles are stupid! Turtles aren't stupid mommy - he's stupid. It's not fair!" And the little kid's mom says "It's ok dear, just use the little block button and the bad man will go away and it will be ok. Now here, have some pudding…."


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks like the the News Years Eve Party has started at Mark's house. Just don't let those Delta's drink and rip…..

I also have a thang for Gray…..oh, and Gold…oh boy..after looking around…there's red, yellow, PC gray, black, blue, ... holy ding dongs ....I'm a man without a preference.

Now that's a weight off my shoulders…

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!

(and don't take things to serious, it's just cyber chatter…)


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Battleship grey will beat anything out there!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's not what you've got, it's what you do with it.

Happy New Year!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

hey joe - too funny.

I wonder if the saw comes with a disclaimer for finger dismemberment if the brake fails or you turn it off?

Did you hear? It has a black box apparently. Every move you make is being video taped to see if you are drunk, not wearing safety glasses or working in an unsafe way and beamed back and saved in a datebase

....that's what I heard.

Randy - Dewalt yellow - why? because they can. they're that good. Ha!

GaryL - yes, the party hazzz begun…..shop is officially closed. Happy, Happy to you too!

shane, no debate, just havin' some fun.

Like planes? me too.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Black is whey more better than grey…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have solved this saw dilemma, I am not going to buy a new saw! I have a 23 year old Delta Contractor's saw, that works perfectly well. Why would I want a new saw? Soon, the dust will captured for the first time in 23 years. What, me want a new saw?

And, I don't need those fancy PALS trunion bolts….....I just won't check the adjustment! Fixed that!!

"Moron", someone utters, I can hear you!

Actually, I DON'T plan to check the adjustment. You wonder why? Well 3 years ago, after beating up this saw for 20 years, I constructed a marvelous contraption to check the blade to miter slot alignment…....using my digital caliper. Took me a few hours, but then I would have it forever. So I goes to check the alignment, after 20 years of neglect. The damn thing was dead on, and I mean dead on!!!

Lets face it, the grime and grit have by now nearly welded those bolts in place. The alignment will never change. So I will never check it again. Hard lesson to learn, something like, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".....yah, I remember that one.

Yup, the saw serves my purpose well, complete with link belt, cast pulleys, 220V wiring, Forrest Blade, Vega fence, Wixey digital fence readout…............ I don't have any complaints, except the dust, but in the next 30 days, finally that will be gone too, because I am almost done. There is a little more gray in the shop, not counting my hair and moustache…..........

................Delta Dust Collector, Delta 12" Disc Sander, Delta 10" toy Bandsaw (but lets face it, with a small blade it works like a scroll saw on steroids), Delta Drill Press. I assume you have a mega dust collector, because that Delta 50-760 is something else. I think I bought it for $299, and now they sell for $499. I run it on 240V and it is no problem.

But I also have a 43 year old Sears RAS I bought new, and will not part with, and Rigid is creeping into the shop as well. And here in La Conner, Grizzly is making its mark.

But being an old Navy man, yup, I am partial to gray as well…............

Have a good New Year….........

Jim


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Bertelson, sir, let me cyber shake your hand. I like your style'

and Tony! ACDC - 1979 Oakland California - Monsters of Rock ….. Dude! I was there!

"Number one with a bullet, I'm a power pack.

Yes I'm in a bang With a gang

They've got to catch me if they want me to hang

Cause I'm down on the track And I'm beatin' the pack

Nobody's gonna get me on another rap

So look at me now I'm just makin' my pay

Dont try to push your luck just get out of my way

'Cos, I'm back!

Hell yea!..... this is Good wine! be right back


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Tony - that pic is too [email protected] funny!.
DIYaholic - yellow is for 14-year olds on skateboards playing in the park and calling it an extreme sport. Powermatic Green is the color for those in the know. (Powermatic Gold is for aging hippies who just don't know when to just let go.)

*Every move you make is being video taped to see if you are drunk, not wearing safety glasses or working in an unsafe way and beamed back and saved in a datebase*
And yet right here on LJ this year we had a review (5-stars) that went something like this (I may exaggerate just slightly for effect, but you get the picture):
Guys, I like to drop acid, strip naked, put on a blindfold and start sawing. My favorite trick is to get right up there on the saw with the board and use my johnson to push it through. I started off with a 12" d..k but I'm down to 6" so today I bought a SawStop! _It hasn't arrived yet, no it's not even in my shop, but I feel so much safer already so I'm giving this saw 5-stars. 
And faithful followers of Brother S. Gass said "Hallelujah, Welcome to the club! Here's the secret handshake, now can I get an amen?" 
You try a review like that with any other maker and see how fast the flaming arrows start flying.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Here I sit, at the vacation home in La Conner, kind of tuckered out from some honey do's…....cleaning up spider webs in the garage, with its 10 foot ceilings no less…......and working on some shop stuff. We are going out to dinner…....reservations at 2030hrs just one block away, down hill. I can walk out to the driveway, and roll my way down. Course coming back is a different story…..........but back to the spiders. We get here on average every two to three months. Huge pine trees on the property, 120 feet at least, we sometimes call it the tree house, because we see only the trunks, the base is 25 feet below, and the tops maybe 100 feet above…....lots of windows….the tree house. But really, it is the spider house…....we come to visit…..but they live here.

So why are we going out at 2030hrs?....... because we got reservations about 35 days ago, and we should have done it 60 days ago. From here, you can't tell the restaurant is there, it is a quiet town of 870 people, but that restaurant is 4 star at least and draws from a large area….....we have owned this house for nearly 3 years, but have haunted this town for over 20….....

Here we are listening to Sherie's iPhone piped through the big system, Elton John, a mix of Madman Across the Water 1971 and Diving Board 2013….........think that's 42 years difference. Why Madman Across the Water?, cause Sherie remembers the day she heard and bought it, and can sing all the lyrics.

We have to redo the kitchen here….....if you were here we would call you to do it…..........

............but since you are not…......I least I enjoyed your block party…..........(-:

........well, time to get ready to celebrate New Years…........you celebrate too…..............


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JustJoe- Keep it up! I still think you have a future in stand up comedy!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Everybody! It's almost time for the big hammer to drop! No!...it's a ball dummy!... Shutup!

Jimbo - hey bud. Best album of the year - Madman across the water. We saw Elton John two summers ago and he rocked the roof off….. just one guy and a piano! Great song choice, Mrs. B!

Your vacation spot sounds fantastic! wish I lived nearby to visit and help ya out. Uh- the wife just said I have to finish her kitchen first.

Joe, Just joe…..what would LJ be without you…..you crazy nut.

I'm drunk. Goodnight and Happy New Year LJ! thanks for playing!

I LOVE YOU DEBBIE! ....... DON'T ERASE THIS!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Joe….a Johnson push stick…I think your on to something!! But which end? The business end or the handle?

One second thought, maybe not, could go wrong.

In the shop with a buddy…half way through a cut and you yell 'hey bud…I forgot the push stick! GRAB MY JOHNSON WILL YA!

bad scene..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mark

Delta used to make good tools. Delta used to have good support. Delta use to great customer service. Delta used to a great parts supply.

DELTA IN NOW A "USED TO" COMPANY.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

SS in my mind still stands for Shopsmith….....AND mine is grey.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Happy… HAPPY… H A P P Y … New Year!

LOL


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

My big Delta is a 1949 Delta cabinet saw with the 85 lb induction repulsion motor running on 220, has new
bearings last year and is good for another 64 years. My small Delta is an 8" Delta Homecraft frankensaw
that might only be good for another 50 years. I also have a 1950's Delta 46-305 12" wood lathe with the 
cross slide rest and disc sanding table accessories, that is good for another 60 years. Yes I admit that 
Delta used to make good tools and had good support, but I am not about to update just so someone
can make more money. Just Joe, I can not afford acid, but have found someone in Florida that will build
me a new still when this one wears out, and I know the stuff is good because it burns with a clear blue
flame, no other tints to indicate impurities, I still-pun intended-do not drink until after shop hours because
the tools and I agree-yes I talk to my tools, doesn't everyone, I have known them longer than a lot of
people I talk to-that I can make enough mistakes on my own without any outside help. Happy New Year.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I will get rid of my Saw Stop when they pry my cold dead fingers off it ….......But I will still have fingers.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay Best Rant of the Year! So Far? Hard to argue with an opinion, especially when you agree, don't see my old Delta Hybrid going anywhere in the future! Hope everyone has a Happy new year and lots of Sawdust and shavings cover the Shop Floor.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Good one Charles, Thanks rad. I may have been drunk when I posted this last year…. oops, sorry. 
That was a fun night. I miss the good ol days and guys like Just Joe.

Hope everyone had a good time and got home safe.

Happy New Year, LJ.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> I will get rid of my Saw Stop when they pry my cold dead fingers off it ….......But I will still have fingers.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Hee Hee!! +1


----------



## Holli (Mar 11, 2014)

too funny!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

FUNNY FUNNY… Charlie…


----------

